# Introducing my new Boer Herdsire!



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Saturday we went and bought a new Boer buck kid from 10 Buck 2 Boers, I'm really excited about this little guy, he is an April kid, but boy is he powerful already! His pedigree is packed with some super genetics...can you tell I'm excited??? :greengrin: It was really neat though how the Lord provided the money for this guy, the day I bought him, I ended up selling 2 of my other bucks, Pendragon and my Herdsire from last year JRA1 Agnew 2-Strict to a guy in Colorado... I'm going to miss them both, especially Pendragon, he was my favorite kid this year, and so pretty. I know they went to a great home though.

So now...."10 Buck 2 Boers 111" what do you think of him?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

beautiful buck. very nice . . . :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh Bethany, he is a moose!!! What a stunning boy! Congrats!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow he IS nice! :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:drool: OH My! :drool: he is stunning!!! oh you are so lucky to have a stud like that!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think after we move and after I have my Nigerian Dwarf herd established I might start a Boer herd. I love the colors and the heavy, musculine look. . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh, i cant stop looking at him, whats his pedigree like? i'm jealous, i mean, look at that face, i hope your planning on showing him off.

also , that clip job, really shows off his body. did you do that?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a gorgeous specimen of the Boer breed!!! Congratulations and I hope he gives you mirror image kids...he is awesome!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much everybody!! I'm super excited about him. I sure hope he gives me mirror image kids too! 

Katrina, no I didn't do the clip job, the people I bought him from had him all prettied up. They are big time show folks, and win most everywhere here in OK. Actually his half brother was the Overall Reserve Grand Champion buck at the ABGA Nationals this year. I am planning on showing him, hopefully this Saturday if I get his papers back in time, got them overnighted to ABGA so hoepfully they will be. He's got a lot of EGGS on the bottom side and RRD Remfire Ennobled and such on the top, I'll get some more details when I have his papers on hand.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! :drool: what a hunk!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing wrong with that little guy is that he is not mine-lol. He is really good looking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice buck....... :thumbup:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

he is gorgeous!!!! Love him!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

A really handsome man!! 

But he needs a better name. . . how about Sam? :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, yeah I'm going to have to figure out a better "call" name for him...can't change his registered one though.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations Bethany!!! He is just AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :clap: :stars: It is wonderful how the Lord provided him for you, what a great testimony. I've been looking forward to seeing his pictures since your mom posted that you had got him. He didn't disappoint me! He's absolutely stunning! He'll give you some beautiful babies!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he is beautiful.. too bad you are so far away.. i would take him from you.. haha

he is a moose...


why dont you call him moose??


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much Eliya! I'm so excited about him! 

And thanks SDK, LOL I think "moose" would fit him pretty well!  My arm is SORE from holding onto him for the pictures yesterday....


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

The first thing that popped into my head when thinking of a name for your new guy, was 'Hunk'. O.k. I know that's kind of a strange name, but it fits. My sister thought Scott or Scotty fit him. How about Beau? Or Leviathan? His neck reminds me of that verse in Job that talks about the neck of leviathan. LOL I like the name Moose too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! What an awesome young buck you have!! He is sooooo handsome! And muscled!  Congrats on getting such a handsome boy! Hope he does well for you in the show ring, I'd be shocked if he didn't!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great ideas Eliya! And thank you very much Olivia, I can't wait to see how he does.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

WOW! Yes Moose would be good. He is huge and well muscled.Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Look out when you see a red150 pulling into your driveway we gonna have a fight!!
Farmgirl CONGRATS for such a young un he is mui macho!!!:drool: 
Hope you get your papers in time!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

hehe, Nancyd .. . :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Look out when you see a red150 pulling into your driveway we gonna have a fight!!
> Farmgirl CONGRATS for such a young un he is mui macho!!!:drool:
> Hope you get your papers in time!


LOL too funny!! Sounds like I'd better get all my 8 brothers lined up at the gate!! :ROFL:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> nancy d said:
> 
> 
> > Look out when you see a red150 pulling into your driveway we gonna have a fight!!
> ...


 :ROFL: You got to make sure Anna gets that photographed. And get out the video camera too! Y'all are SOOOOOOO funny!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK girls ......no more fighting over the stud........................ ..LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Too funny!!! LOL I'll make SURE the camera is around if nancy d shows up!! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> OK girls ......no more fighting over the stud........................ ..LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ug, but i want him, sonrise! lol.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I want him too . . . . :greengrin: but the question of the day is: WHAT WOULD I DO WITH HIM? :slapfloor: I have enough goats at present, so I will just wish his new owner congrats and tell myself over and over again, I SHALL NOT COVET MY NEIGHBOR'S BUCK . . . . it will take a few weeks to convince myself . . .small world, eh?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise since you are closer and Farmgirl doesnt know what you drive this is the plan see....you pick him up, along the way he visits all the girls, stops here...AlaskaBoers you have ladies in waiting right? That way he can have alot more fun, then we return him!!He can be busy all year long!!
A traveling buck now Farmgirl here's where you make your $$Everyone feeds him and he gets to do his job! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nancy d :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome plan . . . but wait . . . :idea: won't she call the cops? I'm too young to go to Juvie . . . (for stealing a goat!!! my . . .what would this world be coming to . . . :ROFL: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

He'd squish my lil goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> He'd squish my lil goats.


he would go for the mount........ :wahoo: ............he's up... :wahoo: ...he's.....................looking around..... :? .....and says where did she go......... :question: ...........standing over her ..he cannot seem to find her............................looks down....... :shades: ........oh my........... there you are........................then says ..........................next


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Toth! HAHA! :greengrin: .

Yes i have does in heat right now! hurry beam him up!

but I dont think i could cover the shipping cost. :veryangry: A.I, quickly, while she isnt looking, collect!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is sooooooooooooooooo handsome!!! I love him!   :drool: :drool:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man you guys are too funny! But hey, if you are planning on stealing my buck away...better make your plans a bit more secret!! :ROFL: 

Thanks Chelsey!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

shoot. :roll: we should have used private messaging.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dogone it you are right!:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh man you guys are too funny! But hey, if you are planning on stealing my buck away...better make your plans a bit more secret!! :ROFL:


Invisible ink ........ :roll: ........this post will self destruct in 5.2 seconds.......... :wink: ...........you did n't see nothing ... :shades: ..hear nothing and we did not speak nothing........ :shrug: ...............zips the word.......... :worried: ...........Oh I forgot.......................she caught us girls..................run for the hills........ :GAAH:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I live in the hills . . . any other options?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

run to the bathroom??
:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

too many people here in my house. the bathrooms are ALWAYS full . . . and we have four!!! :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Man........  ..............I know.....get on an airplane ..........that will get you to higher ground....she can't get you there....... LOL :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

but what if she comes in a fighterjet!?!?!?!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

why am I in the center of all this????!!!!! :angry: lol :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh no...................................LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I live in the hills . . . any other options?





> why am I in the center of all this????!!!!! :angry: lol :shades:


LOL :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Come on Sonrise tho I started this fiasco you must face your serious problem of your ability to come up with great one liners!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha yea


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Agent 123 is going to do her disappearing act . . . this case is getting too hot . . . cover is blown . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

whew! thanks sonrise for taking all the blame, but really farmgirl, send me a goat!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey! You guys tricked me!! I am innocent of any crime!! I was duped . . . . :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Sonrise, I think you got yourself right in the big middle of it. :shades: 

Katrina...how about next spring??


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

eek , shipping is murderous, i can only afford either the shipping, or a ($450-$500 goat) I was planning on bringing up a buck from WA but everything would total over $900. and i just cant do that, my parents arent into goaty stuff, unless i need help.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I know, shipping kills....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i mean, how do we get new genetics up here? a.i , if you can find anyone!


----------

